# Ban "assault weapons" to reduce crime in Mexico



## KenpoTex (Apr 17, 2009)

> Reviving a ban on assault weapons and more strictly enforcing existing gun laws could help tamp down drug violence that has run rampant on the U.S.-Mexican border, President Obama said Thursday.





> "I continue to believe that we can respect and honor the Second Amendment right in our Constitution -- the rights of sportsmen and hunters and homeowners that want to keep their families safe -- to lawfully bear arms, while dealing with assault weapons that, as we know here in Mexico, are used to fuel violence," Obama said





> "From the moment the the prohibition on the sale of assault weapons was lifted a few years ago, we have seen an increase in the power of organized crime in Mexico," Calderón said.


http://www.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS/04/16/obama.latin.america/index.html?eref=ib_topstories


----------



## Carol (Apr 17, 2009)

Yah.

Then the violence will only be caused by the full auto military assault rifles that arebrought in from young men that desert their mandatory military service to bring their skills and their armaments to the drug lords that pay better.


----------



## crushing (Apr 17, 2009)

> "I continue to believe that we can respect and honor the Second Amendment right in our Constitution -- the rights of sportsmen and hunters *and homeowners that want to keep their families safe* -- to lawfully bear arms, while dealing with assault weapons that, as we know here in Mexico, are used to fuel violence," Obama said


 
The bolded part is unexpected and welcome.  Often, from politicians, we  hear the civilian use of guns as being acceptable for only sporting reasons.

Now, rather than chip away at the BOR, simply fix the sieve that is the border.  Actually, sieve is a poor choice of words because a sieve's job is to separate what is wanted from the waste or what is not wanted and that is not being done at the border.


----------



## MJS (Apr 17, 2009)

IMHO, that will not work.  There is a crime and drug issue everywhere in the world.  Every badguy doesnt use an assault weapon to do his dirty work.  

Sounds like they're looking for a quick fix to a huge issue.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 17, 2009)

So, the problem is that guns American's aren't allowed to have are coming from America? Not say, from Somalia or Central America where open anything goe highest bidder markets are common place?

ok.....


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 17, 2009)

:BSmeter: like...off the chart. Yah...pull the other one.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Apr 17, 2009)

You know I was flipping through the channels the last day or two and caught a real quick clip of Obama and Caulderon talking and what I caught from Obama was two things..

1st he mentioned something along the lines of the current political climate not being at a point to revive the ban on assault weapons..

2nd. making a statement that there are already laws in place that make this illegal and that reviving the ban would not add anything that is not already illegal by other laws.

I admit I was quickly flipping through and did not listen to anything else, but I was happy with those two comments...... now if I completely got them out of context, or misunderstood thats one thing, but I am pretty sure I did not.


----------



## jarrod (Apr 17, 2009)

what a joke.  maybe if they ban drugs in mexico, they won't be able to import them here.

oh, wait...

jf


----------



## Deaf Smith (Apr 17, 2009)

The Narcoterrorist in Mexico have hundreds of millions of dollars to spend and they are experts at smuggling drugs from countries like Afghanistan. 
I even hear they build fiberglass submersiables and sneek drugs into the coast of the U.S.

So why would the buy Simi-auto only rifles and pistols from the U.S. when they can smuggle in high grade military weapons?

Could it be the pictures of simi-auto handguns and rifles, as well as bolt actions and leverguns I've seen in the press, are actually guns of the peasants they have confiscated?

Fox news has already dubunked the 'facts' the press puts out. So that means Obama is trying to find ANY excuse he can get to ban guns. Him, Reid, and Pelosi.

Deaf


----------



## searcher (Apr 17, 2009)

Lets face it guys.   They are going to use any reason they can come up with to keep any and all firearms out of our hands.

It all comes down to them stopping us from defending ourselves from THEM.   They can say that they are all for us beignable to defend ourselves from criminals, but they forgot to mention that they are the criminals that the founding fathers wrote the second ammendment for.   It was written in a time when firearms were not regularly used in the commission of a crime.


----------



## chinto (Apr 18, 2009)

I would bet millions of Dollars I dont have that 90%+ of the weapons involved in the Mexican violence are sold by the Mexican military personal to the drug cartels !!  and the others are all imported from similar sources such as Honduras and Columbia and other such countrys.  hell if they are US made weapons $1 gets you $10,000 that they were sold to a government on end user certificates. brazil or columbia and or Mexico's military and such. 

Just call your congressman and senitors and tell them that you will not vote for them no matter what else they do if they vote for a ban.


----------



## jarrod (Apr 18, 2009)

searcher said:


> Lets face it guys. They are going to use any reason they can come up with to keep any and all firearms out of our hands.
> 
> It all comes down to them stopping us from defending ourselves from THEM. They can say that they are all for us beignable to defend ourselves from criminals, but they forgot to mention that they are the criminals that the founding fathers wrote the second ammendment for. It was written in a time when firearms were not regularly used in the commission of a crime.


 
that's a really good point & one that gets swept under the rug all too often.  you'll hear talk of self-defense rights or sport shooting rights, but nobody wants to mention the fact that if you are armed, it is more difficult for the government to to impose it's will on you.  & THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT THE 2ND IS FOR!  it is protection against tyrants.  

jf


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 18, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS/04/16/obama.latin.america/index.html?eref=ib_topstories


 The ATF already pointed out that the White House and Mexico have misquoted them on their '90% of weapons in Mexico' figure......less than 20% of the weapons used in the current conflict were bought in the US......most come from Central America and South America AND from the Mexican Military and Police inventories!



> "Most of these weapons are being smuggled from Central American countries or by sea, eluding U.S. and Mexican monitors who are focused on the smuggling of semiauto- matic and conventional weapons purchased from dealers in the U.S. border states of Texas, New Mexico, Arizona and California." http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/world/la-fg-mexico-arms-race15-2009mar15,0,229992.story



Either the White House is STUPID......or it damn well knows this, and is LYING!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 18, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> So, the problem is that guns American's aren't allowed to have are coming from America? Not say, from Somalia or Central America where open anything goe highest bidder markets are common place?
> 
> ok.....


 For the Mexican governments part, this is merely a cheap ploy to shift the blame and shame of the root of the problem.....ENDEMIC MEXICAN CORRUPTION!  The Los Zetas now running the Gulf Cartel were Ex-Mexican Military commandos who were TRAINED by the Mexican government AND in many cases the US Government, via the SOA at Fort Benning, GA., to FIGHT the cartels......they then sold their skills to the dark side.

The Mexican government would rather you believe these are like US street gangs, but these guys aren't hiding out in barrios......they ROAM the streets of Mexico AT WILL, not as gang members, but driving down the streets in broad daylight in caravans of Armored SUV'S!  Many times those SUV's carry Mexican Federal Police markings!

The Mexican Government and the WH would have you believe that these multi-billion dollar a year cartels, that own JETLINERS and YACHTS and SUBMARINES and ENTIRE SWATHS of Mexico.......need to buy weapons from US Gunshops.......it's LAUGHABLE!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 18, 2009)

chinto said:


> I would bet millions of Dollars I dont have that 90%+ of the weapons involved in the Mexican violence are sold by the Mexican military personal to the drug cartels !!


 BINGO!  Weapons the US government SOLD to the Mexican government!

Maybe that's what the White House REALLY means by these weapons being 'Made in America'.

The notion that the Cartels OWN half the police force and significant segments of the military, but don't have access to the weapons is ludicrous.  The hardware is cheaper than the manpower.


----------



## searcher (Apr 18, 2009)

So they will ban our guns.     And make the drug dealers go to some other country to get their firearms.



And I keep forgetting that we are the manufacturer of AK47s.    Must keep slipping my mind for some reason.     *sarcasm off*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2009)

So, since the police in the US aren't required to prevent crime or defend us (various court cases, etc) and are more a "before the event" deterrent and "after the event" investigation, not a "during the event" protector, who will defend us against those who would harm us, if we can't and the police aren't around to be a deterrent?


----------



## Deaf Smith (Apr 18, 2009)

Saw a need little sticker. It said, "When seconds count, remember the police are just minutes away."

Deaf


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 18, 2009)

You will not like this one.  Not posting it because I agree with it, so don't attack me.  It sucks, but here it is:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/04/18/AR2009041800753.html

And here's another.  Remember that comment here the other day about 'No Barrett 50 cals in Mexico?'  Think again.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5gMi5B2USfJStXxfqgWWr2xjRYpOgD97JRCCO0

Grab yer ankles, boys.  BOHICA.

http://www.imperialvalleynews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=5195&Itemid=1


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2009)

ok, so what those links all tell me is, the existing system is broken, but still sometimes works. So, hire more ATF agents to monitor gunshows, and hire more BP to secure the border, keeping gun smugglers from heading south AND illegals and drug from coming north.


----------



## chinto (Apr 19, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> So, since the police in the US aren't required to prevent crime or defend us (various court cases, etc) and are more a "before the event" deterrent and "after the event" investigation, not a "during the event" protector, who will defend us against those who would harm us, if we can't and the police aren't around to be a deterrent?




 THAT IS RESULT OF 5 SUPREME COURT DECISIONS!! THE POLICE HAVE NO DUTY.. I SAY AGAIN.. *** NO DUTY*** TO DEFEND YOU OR PROTECT YOU AT ALL FROM ANY HARM OR CRIMINAL ACTIVITY!!!  their duty is to investigate the crime seen, collect evidence for the prosecutors, and arrest people indicted by a grand jury. NOTHING ELSE!!!  

that is the Supreme Court of The United States of America by the way...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 19, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> You will not like this one. Not posting it because I agree with it, so don't attack me. It sucks, but here it is:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/04/18/AR2009041800753.html
> 
> ...


 
I'm not grabbing my ankles, I'm not grabbing onto ANYTHING, except the enemy's balls.


----------



## tellner (Apr 19, 2009)

As I said elsewhere this isn't going anywhere. The chief gun control proponents in the Senate like Feinstein and Schumer have acknowledged that it's political suicide. The latest gun control bill didn't get a single co-sponsor. Even Bush's national security gun control bill didn't get any Dems to sign on. 

The Democrats realize that it's not going to win them any votes and will cost them control of the House and Senate for the next generation. Your concerns are vastly overblown. But it's still one of the main GOP talking points because it appeals to fear, the Party's only effective marketing strategy at present.


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 19, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> So, since the police in the US aren't required to prevent crime or defend us (various court cases, etc) and are more a "before the event" deterrent and "after the event" investigation, not a "during the event" protector, who will defend us against those who would harm us, if we can't and the police aren't around to be a deterrent?


 
There have been plenty of dead cops killed "during events" all those SC cases do is keep every person who the cops couldnt find or get to in time from sueing.

That being said, I agree with the general premise. If someone is trying to kill you RIGHT NOW. There is no way a cop can be depended upon to be close enough to save you. There just isnt enough of us and I wouldnt want to live in a country where there were THAT many cops anyway.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 20, 2009)

> There have been plenty of dead cops killed "during events"


And I take my hat off to every one of them, and thank them for their sacrifice.
:asian:

Despite my numerous complaints in other threads concerning the actions of some cops, I'm glad they are there, and that here in the US our police are mostly an honest bunch. Problem in Mexico is, the honest ones are out numbered and out gunned by the corrupt ones.

Rather than ban assault weapons, how about this:
- Proper enforcement of existing laws, in both nations.
- Proper screening at the boarder, in both directions.  Less guns to Mexico, less illegals and drugs to the US. Also, less unsafe trucks hauling from Mexico into the US.
- Increased border security all along all of our borders inspecting all entry and exit. Don't let criminals in, and don't let them out either. Yes, increased delays and more manpower are needed, but I would rather heavily guard the door, than have to check everyone inside the room over and over and over again.


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 20, 2009)

Yup...the "lets infringe on our citizens rights because of whats going on in another country" is a new twist.

Probably because all the old arguments didnt float....


----------



## searcher (Apr 20, 2009)

Or Bob, lets put up a wall between the two countries and not allow anyone to cross over.

Works for me.


----------



## jarrod (Apr 20, 2009)

searcher said:


> Or Bob, lets put up a wall between the two countries and not allow anyone to cross over.
> 
> Works for me.



come on now, what if i want to go see a tiajuana donkey show?

jf


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 20, 2009)

searcher said:


> Or Bob, lets put up a wall between the two countries and not allow anyone to cross over.
> 
> Works for me.



The wall only works if you can get it to extend a half mile under ground, and make it impervious to breaching. I like the underground river full of piranha myself. 



jarrod said:


> come on now, what if i want to go see a tiajuana donkey show?
> 
> jf



You can google it?  :rofl:


----------



## Hudson69 (Apr 20, 2009)

One would hope that the government chooses to only enforce the laws we already have but that is doubtful at best at this point.  I can only say that if you would like to own a firearm that you believe might fall under a ban similar to the Brady Bill of legend then you might want to try and pick it up now, along with any other related items like: extra mags, enough ammo to keep you happy and whatever else.....  I am in the market for ammo myself.... know any .223 suppliers out there?


----------

